# One piece light box



## ribanett (Apr 9, 2011)

After using a light tent for a few years and getting tired of the set-up and tear-down with all the lights, cords, etc.  I made this lightbox which has the photo platform and lights in one unit. Also LOML is now making P-Clay jewelry and needs to use it.   Set-up or tear-down is less than 5 minutes, just un-plug one cord and put it on the storage shelve.:biggrin:

This is a prototype, I have some design items to correct before I put my stamp on it. Each sidebox has 3 lights and we can change the amount of light with different wattage bulbs and the number used.


















Any comments welcome

Thank for looking


----------



## Flaturner (Apr 9, 2011)

*Varying the light intensity.*

I see that you are using the new florescent "bulbs".  Some of them now allow you to use them with a dimmer switch.  This may make it easire to vary the light level rather than having to change 6(?) bulbs each time you need to change the intensity.  Just a thought.


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 9, 2011)

thats not a bad idea, but how well do your light diffusers work? is it a mesh or cloth, hard to tell by the pics


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 9, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> thats not a bad idea, but how well do your light diffusers work? is it a mesh or cloth, hard to tell by the pics


I'm guessing neither, it looks like pieces of the plastic type difuser you would find on a living room light.


----------



## 76winger (Apr 9, 2011)

Intersting design, even in the prototype form!


----------



## ribanett (Apr 9, 2011)

Flaturner said:


> I see that you are using the new florescent "bulbs".  Some of them now allow you to use them with a dimmer switch.  This may make it easire to vary the light level rather than having to change 6(?) bulbs each time you need to change the intensity.  Just a thought.



JD
Thanks for the tip. I am adding it to the list of design changes I'm looking at.


----------



## ribanett (Apr 9, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> thats not a bad idea, but how well do your light diffusers work? is it a mesh or cloth, hard to tell by the pics







hunter-27 said:


> seamus7227 said:
> 
> 
> > thats not a bad idea, but how well do your light diffusers work? is it a mesh or cloth, hard to tell by the pics
> ...




The light is even all over the platform. I checked it with a gray card and a light meter.

Landon has it right. I used an old panel from a 4 tube light fixture. The panel has a diamond pattern and I roughed up the flat side with 220 wet/dry paper.

Thanks for the comments.


----------

